# Building a set of clubs



## broken tee

I don't plan on doing this, so, my question is FYI. Does anybody know if its less expensive to build a club rather than Buy one and the same for a set.:dunno:


----------



## Cajun

The quick answer would be that if you have all the tools required it's cheaper to build from components. You can do it with just a few basic tools and suppies, but there would still be some cost involved. If you have to buy the tools, supplies and jigs you'll need, it's probably cheaper to buy new clubs already assembled.

The advantage of building from components is that you'll have a cutom setr tailored to you and the pride of having built them yourself.


----------



## Spike

Component clubs can end up being pretty sweet.


----------



## allingolfpro

I completely agree with this!


Spike said:


> Component clubs can end up being pretty sweet.


----------

